# is this pest droppings?



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The thing on the bottom looks like mouse poo to me.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

PoleCat said:


> The thing on the bottom looks like mouse poo to me.


me too


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KccuvSc6Zv0


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

very big roaches or small mice...

put down a glue board and find out when something gets stuck.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gustavas said:


> very big roaches or small mice...
> 
> put down a glue board and find out when something gets stuck.


If a roach poops something that big? Time to call in the military.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> If a roach poops something that big? Time to call in the military.



no kidding. but the guy says it's not a mouse.... My guess is that of you stuck a glueboard down there you would catch a small mouse.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> If a roach poops something that big? Time to call in the military.


I've seen some palmetto bugs that would put some dogs to shame. :laughing:


----------



## efreezee (Jan 22, 2015)

Definitely Mouse poop, i would check around the walls of your home around the base to see if you find little holes, some mice can squeeze through the size of a pencil eraser.


----------



## efreezee (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup def looks like roach droppings or possibly some type of mice or rat, they are pretty similar in look of droppings check this Identification diagram i put together to tell the difference http://www.abeepestpro.com/differences-types-of-pest-droppings-poop.htm


----------

